# Taking the dog.......



## razziegyp (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi everyone........am new to this as I'm not retiring and relocating to Greece till next year.........but am interested in any advice on any aspect of moving there!!! Will be moving to Evia and bringing the much loved dog......... don't want to put her in a plane so will have to bring her overland from the UK. Anyone got any tips, advice, info relating to this please??? Also.. want to keep my health care in England as much as poss........ even if I have to come back every 3 months or so for repeat prescriptions. Will be visiting family anyway. Don't know how legal this is...... but. any advice???????? Many thanks.

PS Just read another thread which says that you aren't allowed to buy a van in Greece unless you can prove that you need it , for business purposes or such............ seems strange but ok................however, what about camper vans or motor homes? I want to travel and see more of Greece while I'm there, staying in a smallish camper van. Is that gonna be possible?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,
Lets start with the transport. Whatever you buy WILL be far more expensive here than in the UK as will the road tax and insurance. To give you an example my Citroen Picasso cost 530 Euro road tax and just over 500 euro insurance ! In the UK this would have been 165 GBP & 187 GBP insurance.
Legally you can only keep a UK registered car in Greece for 6 months (but....), my advice is consider buying in the UK and return each year to get tax & MOT.
If you do buy here in Greece you will have prove residency and of course have a Greek Tax number.


The dog is no problem. Plan your pet passport NOW though. Speak to your vet they will know the procedure as you have to action things in strict order. My advice here is DO get a blood test done (you actually only need it if you were to take your dog BACK into the UK), but without it you would have to wait six months after a successful result to get the dog back in the UK or you would suffer quarantine regulations.

Whilst ferries do have kennels I would not put my dog in one! Superfast Ferries have limited cabins that they will allow pets in, a much better deal. Alternatively be prepared to stay out on deck with your pet.

If you can retain a UK address...stay registered with your GP, and make sure though you have E121 to cover basic health care abroad. 

Hope this helps


----------

